# MySql auf anderen port umstellen



## Luda (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich habe auf meinem Rechner WinXP und xampp laufen.
MySql funktioniert auch ohne Porbleme, möchte aber das ganze z.B. auf dem port 3307 anstatt auf den 3306 laufen lassen.

Wie kann ich das anstellen?
ich habe in der my.ini alles auf 3307 umgestellt,
aber ich bekomme dann keine verbindung hin. wenn ich dann auf einem client über 3306 gehe, dann funktioniert es wieder.

weiss jemand rat?
mfg
Luda


----------



## XChris (17. Mai 2004)

1. In der ini den Port ändern (siehe Doku), dann Restart des Servers.
2. Vom Client aus auch den Port angeben. Der muss immer dann angeben werden, wenn nicht 3306 genutzt wird.

Chris


----------



## Luda (17. Mai 2004)

jo, danke!
habe es schon hinbekommen!


----------

